# hello from San Fulgenico (La Marina)



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good evening all from the motorhome parking area here, as can be seen form my blog I had a steady drive south, and I can report that the weather is much nicer here that at home! I stopped off yesterday at Benicassim and had a nice day with MHF long term members The Snails (Bryan & Rosemary) and Vic (Vicdicdoc). lovely sunshine, temperature up to about 21c  It was still about 16c at 9pm......
I set off today heaidng south, and was going to stop off at Javea (campsite of the same name), but they were full  , so had lunch at the beach and headed past the delights of Benidorm to here. Going to do some housekeeping tomorrow and have lunch (weather permitting) at the beach bar before moving on southwards on Monday..


blog below....


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Love the bright blue sky - thanks for cheering up a dreary Saturday evening.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Sounds like you're having a good time, your blog is coming along nicely, wish I had the discipline to do one.

Weather looks nice, how long are you away for?

Pete


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh thanks Mike still raining and blowing here and I have to work till June
Jim


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Sounds like you're having a good time, your blog is coming along nicely, wish I had the discipline to do one.
> 
> ...


thanks Pete; I haven't done anything like it before, athough I have kept a diary of past trips with paces visited. Hopefully away for a month....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

JIMY said:


> Oh thanks Mike still raining and blowing here and I have to work till June
> Jim


 :lol: :lol: I just though it would be a timely reminder what blue skies look like!!!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We'll you could have called in for a cooling beer😄


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

We are in Torre del mar weather not too brilliant at mo


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Glad you arrived safe . . I seem to remember what 'housekeeping' is . . I must do some soon as the inside of my van is like a pigsty :? 
Safe travels
. . I'm off home next sunday via the Santander to Poole ferry - (i read that the bay of biscay has 30ft waves . . Oh sh*t


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Vic.

and is that the ferry which used to do the IOW run? :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and again, on the way back now  

details in the blog below.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Stay safe Mike, and bring back some of that sunshine, we are a little short of it at the moment..

Keith


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Drive safe and don't forget to leave our sunshine here.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hogan said:


> Drive safe and don't forget to leave our sunshine here.


 8) I could have done with some of it today! Grotty grey day.... (just to cheer up the folks back home)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful sunny day here with blue skies

Cold but it is Feb

Crocus and daffodils opening

So There  :lol: 

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds great Mike! Blog looks really good as well.


----------

